# Fastest growing carpet plant



## Tvadna (Jan 17, 2013)

What is the fastest growing/spreading carpet plant out there? In other words, if there was a race to carpet a tank the fastest, what plant would you choose? 

Obviously looks matter as well, so what is the best looking foreground plant?

Its pretty basic that high light and co2 help growth and keep foreground plants low, but what is the best substrate you have used for the smaller foreground plants?


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe Dwarf hairgrass/ HC with high light/ CO2? Hydrcolote <- don't know how to spell) Japan? Marsilea quad and Minuta grow well for a lot of people too.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Glosso is supposed to grow like a weed.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I am using glosso now and it's fairly quick, that and the eleocharis species seem to work well for me. I have E. flavescens and E. acicularis and both grow pretty well under medium light with no CO2.

I use Fluval Shrimp Stratum but i would recommend against it. I got it for free on this forum and it works well for me since SF tap water is very good for plants and shrimp. However when planting, it's so light that it has trouble holding down the plants unless i pull the roots deep down.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

DHG carpets extremely fast, and adapts well from immersed to submersed. I got new runners within 24 hours of planting, low-med light, Flourish Excel, and FloraMax


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Glosso without a doubt. Under medium lighting with C02 I had runners that would grow almost half an inch a day, im sure under brighter light it would be quicker.


----------



## Tvadna (Jan 17, 2013)

I have had decent luck with dwarf baby tears and micro sword but theyre both fairly slow even with high light and CO2. 
It sounds like I need to try some Glosso...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Glosso, DHG, and HM. HC grows pretty quickly as well. However, your growth will depend on light and CO2.


----------



## xspidermikex (Jan 20, 2013)

star grass does well


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Glosso, DHG, and Hydrocotyle tripartita (japan) grow like weeds if the conditions are right.


----------

